

Ask HN: Should I work for a PTC site? - anonymous9975

Sorry about the anon acct, but I don't want this traced back to me. I got an offer to do some web dev for a guy who owns a PTC (paid to click) site. I didn't really know too much about this sort of stuff before, but after researching, it feels a little sleazy. Am I wrong about this? Only thing making me consider this is I need the money.
======
ryanto
there is a price point where we will pretty much take just about any job. if
this job hits your price point, take it.

also, not everyone on HN has glamorous jobs. you gotta start somewhere.

~~~
anonymous9975
I think my concern is that the whole basic concept seems to be to rip people
off. I was hoping someone on HN had some direct experience who could either
tell me I'm right or I'm way off base.

